# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Kreativni kutak

## pino

Da li vas je neplodnost zaista teško pogodila?

Želite li ju iskazati na kreativni način?

Imate li dara za fotografiju, poeziju, pisanje, slaganje filmića?

Podijelite svoje (ili tuđe) uratke s nama... Podijelite stvari koje su vas se dotakle na ovom putu...

----------


## pino

Evo dva filmića koja su mene jako jako pogodila

YouTube - I Would Die For That 

When the rain comes

----------


## tonili

Da ja stavim naš filmić?

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycyAPKE5rbc 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCwNjxOrJFI

----------


## tonili

Ovo je nastalo u jeku borbe protiv ove strahote od zakona koja nam se dogodila...
http://www.slideboom.com/presentatio.../Sasvim-osobno

----------


## slavonka2

:Crying or Very sad:  Uf, cure drage....  :Crying or Very sad:  nemam riječi, ali ponekad je bolje šutjeti....

----------


## pino

slicice... 

http://picasaweb.google.com/galerija...Mmb1srni4aFYA#

----------


## TrudyC

Pino ja imam nešto, ali je doista jako mračno pa ne znam koliko je pamento to tu objavljivati...radi se o kratkoj priči koju sam napisala nakon prvog (katastrofalnog) IVF-a...molim savjet

----------


## Kadauna

posalji to na protivmpozakona@gmail.com

----------


## TrudyC

Jesam - upravo...hvala na savjetu

----------


## pirica

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Gost

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTDc_3-Lxaw

----------


## jo1974

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTDc_3-Lxaw


draga rodice tvoj video me je dojmilo dojmi me sve vezano uz našu borbu svi imamo jedan cilj voljela bih to podjeliti na facebook uz tvoje dopuštenje  :Smile:

----------

